# 4 Male Degus for Rehoming in Suffolk



## Kitarna

I am considering rehoming my boys.

I have 4 male Degus housed in pairs in two large cages. They are 2
years old and quite friendly.

Everything you could possible need would be going with them and I would prefer if they all went to the same home. 

The two cages are both 4ft tall and on wheeled stands. Each one has two exercise wheels (1 metal flying saucer wheel and 1 round 12" John Hopewell drum wheel), wooden and metal shelving, hammocks, food bowls, water bottles, dust baths, hay racks, toys etc. 

In the next year I shall be travelling and not able to look after them anymore. They deserve to go to someone who will give them all the love and attention that I cannot. They love being let out and playing together.

It is not a decision I have reached easily and I will wait for the right family to adopt them rather than give them over to [email protected]
Further information, pictures etc available on request.

Tamsin & the boys.


----------



## Guest

Where abouts in Suffolk are you? Can you post pics of the cages please?


----------



## Kitarna

I will post pictures tomorrow when I work out how! 
I live in Lound, Lowestoft (NR325LR)


----------



## Kitarna

Lots of pictures can be seen here on flickr : Degu - a set on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Are these boys still looking for a home?
If so, are you willing to travel?




(oh and on a side note, I noticed in some of your pics you have what looks like a willow ball. Willow shouldn't be fed to Degu's as it can be toxic )


----------



## Kitarna

B3rnie said:


> Are these boys still looking for a home?
> If so, are you willing to travel?
> 
> (oh and on a side note, I noticed in some of your pics you have what looks like a willow ball. Willow shouldn't be fed to Degu's as it can be toxic )


Yes, they are still available. I could transport them if need be.

I know willow is classed as toxic - if repeatedly ingested over a long period of time it may cause GI problems. Although the Asprin effect has been disproven. My goo's only bite through the willow to destroy the structure and use the wood in their nests so they are not actually eating it. 
I do watch them carefully with the Willow just in case.


----------



## Kitarna

It seems that housing 2 large cages is differcult for some people.

I would be interested to hear from anyone willing to give forever homes to just one pair (1 cage).

They already live quite happily in their pairs so i guess it wouldn't be so bad for them to go to separate homes, as long as they are looked after.


----------



## nibbler006

hi there are you still looking for home for your boy's?

if so i would be happy to re-home a pair.


----------



## Kitarna

nibbler006 said:


> hi there are you still looking for home for your boy's?
> 
> if so i would be happy to re-home a pair.


The pair in the blue cage are still available, but I have found a home for the pair in the silver cage.

I am having to ask about £100 for them. This is because the cage and metal exercise wheels cost me a fortune and my husband will likely divorce me if i give them away free  .

Please email me if you are still interested x

[email protected]


----------



## nibbler006

just email


----------



## Kitarna

Thankyou to everyone who has asked about my boys. I think I have now found them all nice homes.


----------



## Mimimo

Hi there,

I wondered if you were still considering rehoming your boys?
I have two girls and they are gorgeous, and we are looking at expanding the family and having some more Degus.
We are also in Suffolk, and though it would be best to see if any were available for rehoming rather than going to the pet shop.

If you would like to email me back - [email protected],

Many thanks, Michelle


----------

